# Having a bad day with sound card...



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I have an Auzentech prelude 7.1 sound card. Ive had popping issues and though it was irq...it isn't. Or at least doesn't look so.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Have you installed the latest drivers for it, including the Alchemy drivers? You do have Vista I believe, based on another post. Also, X-Fi cards have always had some issues with popping and cracking. Look through the reviews on Newegg and you'll see plenty of complaints about this. It could just be the chipset itself.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

poppameth said:


> Have you installed the latest drivers for it, including the Alchemy drivers? You do have Vista I believe, based on another post. Also, X-Fi cards have always had some issues with popping and cracking. Look through the reviews on Newegg and you'll see plenty of complaints about this. It could just be the chipset itself.



The chipset is an Nvidia 790i ultra sli. 

In Windows Xp, I don't get this problem.

Windows Vista Ultimate x64

Yep, Ive been waiting for a new release sometime soon.

The sound card shares the same memory address as pci to pci bridge.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

I have fixed the issue (only in directsound3d) By using Alchemy.

Seems to be that new Windows Vista sound api.

I hate you Windows Vista


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

Yep, I'm looking at building a new rig with Vista 64 on it and I haven't even bothered including a sound card. Onboard is suppose to be very good on this board and work better with Vista than the X-Fi tech does.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

poppameth said:


> Yep, I'm looking at building a new rig with Vista 64 on it and I haven't even bothered including a sound card. Onboard is suppose to be very good on this board and work better with Vista than the X-Fi tech does.



x-fi sounds great when it works.

What are you planning on doing? You might want to go for x86, not 64. 64 has some hassles with old software.


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

I want 64 so I can stick more RAM in the machine. 32bit can only see about 3 GB. I'm planning to triple boot the machine anyway. I'll have Vista Ultimate 64, XP Pro 32, and Ubuntu Linux on it.


----------



## rgsgww (Jul 5, 2008)

poppameth said:


> I want 64 so I can stick more RAM in the machine. 32bit can only see about 3 GB. I'm planning to triple boot the machine anyway. I'll have Vista Ultimate 64, XP Pro 32, and Ubuntu Linux on it.



I have the same triple boot, Vista 64, Xp 32 and Ubuntu 64.

4gigs of ddr3 ram rated 1600 mhz (only running at 1333)

64 works fine with my machine. Be sure to check if your parts are compatible.


----------

